# استيراد ماكينات كتر بلوتر



## konda2000 (1 مارس 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
استيراد كتر بلوتر لقص الاستيكر والفنيل وعمل نقوشات الحناء وزخرفة السيارات والحفر على الزجاج وديكورات الشقق وقص جميع انواع الاستيكر وعمل جميع الاشكال سرعة فائقة ودقه عالية مع ضمان سنة
قطع غيار متوفرة بالاضافه الى منظم كهرباء للماكينه ويسر الشركة ان تقوم باعطاء دورات متخصصه فى برامج الكتر 
حيث يقوم خبراء متخصصون بتدريبكم بدورة كاملة فى تشغيل الكتر والبرامج خلال ٢٤ ساعة ويمكن توفير مدربين متخصصين الى مقركم
نقدم لكم ايضا مكتبه ضخمه من التصاميم الجاهزه للكتر بلوتر فى مجال الحفر على الزجاج (مطابخ -مرايات-زوايا-ديكور-تيجان- ايات اسلاميه-اشكال هندسه-زهور-زخارف فيه - مفارش- تصاميم رخام)
للاستفسار 
01018984673*_*01116150566 
[email protected] 




​


----------



## nokia2004s (14 مارس 2013)

الف شكر


----------

